# reparer un trackpad,es ce possible ?



## daftinc (19 Mars 2006)

Vu que je suis dans les question sur les powerbook titanium,j'aimerai savoir si l'on peu reparer un track pad ou le changer,pasque mon trackpad ne reagi plus ainsi que le bouton qui lui devrai marcher independement du pavé tactile       Donc je suis un peu perdu


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Mars 2006)

C'est arrivé d'un coup?


----------



## daftinc (19 Mars 2006)

Oui enfin apres un leger choc,donc il y ades chance qu'un fil se soit defait pasque sinon le bouton marcherai sans le trackpad ou alors il y a une puce qui relie les deux


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Mars 2006)

Si c'est un titanium c'est vraiment pas difficile de l'ouvrir et d'accéder au trackpad
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/25.13.1.html

Pour le guide complet
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/


----------



## daftinc (19 Mars 2006)

Euh,les photo montre le clavier mais le trackpad es accessible de l'autre coté de l'ordi je crois mais je ne trouve aucun lien pour montrer comment y accéder


----------



## jo_6466 (19 Mars 2006)

daftinc a dit:
			
		

> Euh,les photo montre le clavier mais le trackpad es accessible de l'autre coté de l'ordi je crois mais je ne trouve aucun lien pour montrer comment y accéder


Si ...  tu as la description complète du démontage d'un Titanium ici
http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/
clique sur titanium mercury par exemple puis sur les les choix à gauche et ensuite "begin" "next" ... "next" ...


Voilà à quoi ressemble la dalle avec le trackpad démonté ... 
http://www.ifixit.com/cart/catalog/product_58_G4_Titanium_Onyx_Upper_Case.html
Tu peus remarquer le petit connecteur brun du trackpad à gauche ... c'est peut-être celui-là qui s'est juste débroché et il est accessible par le dessus!!!!!!!!

Lances-toi

.


----------



## daftinc (19 Mars 2006)

G trouvé le bon lien,merci,je ferais ca demain,c'es dangereux de  reparer un ordi quand on es fatigué


----------



## JacquesBe (27 Mars 2006)

Salut tous,
J'ai eu récemment de gros problème de trackpad.
Je ne vous les raconterai pas..., ils ont d'ailleurs été mis sur ce forum mais... 

Par contre ce que je jous suggère est plus long à écrire qu'à faire!!!  mais ça peut marcher!

1) Eteindre l'ibook et retirer le clavier (vérifier que le clavier n'est pas vérouillé (vis entre F5 et F6)).
2) Dégager la carte Airport si présente et dévisser les 2 petites visses qui fixent une plaque qui recouvrent les RAM.
3)Cette plaque enlevée, vous verrez un cable plat brun clair tournant à gauche branché sur un connecteur.
4)Avec l'ongle de l'index gauche de la main gauche, levez le connecteur marqué d'une flêche.
(Pour les gauchers, faudrait tourner l'ordi de 180°... et utiliser l'index droit... bref).
5)Retirez le cable plat, remettez-le, clipzez le connecteur.
6)Fermez l'ensemble, redémarrez.
7)Si ça marche, vous buvez un verre, une tasse ou un baril à ma santé et mentionnez le succès sur le forum... OK?

Non point pour ma gloire mais pour rendre service aux prochains emmerdés?

A+
J.


----------

